# LTD EC-1000, go or no go?



## BabUShka

I have a huuuge GAS for a new LP type guitar. I was thinking of LTD EC-1000. 
My major problem is that I'd have to sell my Hellraiser C7. I really love this guitar, its got a huuuge and clear sound. But lately I've been thinking about selling my 7 and get a new 6 instead. I'd keep it if i had the money. But Im a student with a low budget. I can always get a good high end 7 when I'm done with my studies. Plus my band is only using 6 stringers. Pluss the 7 is like a toy for me recently. So Im thinking of selling it now, and buy a Loomis C7 in addition to the EC1000 when Im done with my studies. 

My question is.. Have anyone compared the EC-1000 to the Hellraiser? Am I making a mistake quality wise, or are those EC-1000 good guitars? 

The second reason why Im thinking of getting a EC is because I got a ATX C1 that I enjoy a bit more than the Hellraiser, allthough they are both good guitars. I just dont want to make a mistake and trade the Hellraiser for a "lower quality" guitar. 

Any help is appriciated.


----------



## engage757

They are amazing guitars for the money. Buy it. Buy it now.

One of my favorite inexpensive guitars.


----------



## noUser01

BUY IT NOW DAMNIT!!! NOW I SAY!!! IT PLEASES THE GODS!!

I have an EC-1000 and it's much better than a Hellraiser in my opinion, though both guitars are sweet. I could easily post a 5 paragraph essay on why an EC-100 should be in every guitar player's arsenal, but I'll save you the read.


----------



## Corrosion

I have an ec-1000, the only reason i'm selling it is to buy an 8, but part of me really doesn't want to let it go. The things kick ass out of the box(show me any lp or lp copy in the price range that is as awesome as the ec), although you might not want the pickups... personal preference(its emgs or sds, as far as I know).


----------



## BabUShka

Thanks for the input guys! Doesnt help my GAS at all 
Ill have to sell the Hellraiser before purhasing.. I think I'll put it on sale tomorow. 
Pickups aren't a problem. Easy to swap them out. And I dont mind EMG's. Especially when I've ordered a pair of SD SH1/SH5 combo for my ATX. But I'll consider BKP for this if I'm really satisfied with the guitar. 

How is the neck? Ive read that its actually thin, thats a good thing. I like the Schecters for riffing, but now for soloing as the necks are a bit thick. 

And daaaamn.. I just came over a really cheap, mint condition used ESP Eclipse I DBSB for the same price as used Hellraisers and EC-1000 goes around here.. I might actually look at that. The only thing is that I really like the satin black EC-1000, and the ESP DSBS is more red..  Looks like this:


----------



## vancouvermetalguitarguy

I had that gas a year ago. I went from an ESP MH1000 series 25.5scale to ESP EC1000 series 24.75scale. 

And when I finally had the chance to try the EC, the body shape, the neck weight, the weird position of the bridge, scale length... i really hated that guitar, it was a really bad transition for me.

Who knows might be better for you


----------



## Jason_Clement

Do it. ESP + passive duncans = totally worth it.


----------



## FireInside

As everyone has already said, get one! I fucking love mine.


----------



## ilovefinnish

Yeah man go for it, good bang for the buck.
I used to own one for a little while, a silverburst, but I traded for a better guitar, a WM526.
Anyway I recommend you to get either the silverburst, goldburst or the vintage black cause they got the ebony fingerboard which I think it's 100000 times better lookin than rosewood.
Also they don't have that ugly abalone.


----------



## KiD Cudi

I have the vintage black version with the satin neck and ebony fretboard and it plays incredibly well and has the best upper fret access I've ever seen on a singlecut guitar. And strangely enough it's the only guitar I have that sounds good with EMG's.


----------



## Mongolianbbq

You should buy it!

Amazing guitar, worth every penny!


----------



## Garnoch

I'll put my 2 cents in since I have a Hellrasier Extreme and a JH-600 EC. With the same EMG 81 pickup, I much prefer the Hellraiser, so if you do this, I'd suggest passives like it was suggested above. Then again, my EC is made of Alder, not Mahogany, like the 1000 and the Extreme. My Alder Explorer with passives sounds better than both in my opinion though. I also feel there was more attention to detail on the finishing of the Extreme, but I'm not sure this could be said comparing the regular Hellraiser to the 1000. The EC though looks and feels awesome and the neck wins out. I actually love my Hellraiser's neck, but the neck on the EC is sick and my favorite. Then again, my EC is a neck-thru with no LP-like joint jutting out, unlike the set neck of the 1000.


----------



## BabUShka

Aahhh. Thanks for the opinions.. I'll see if I have the heart to sell my only 7, haha. Looks like I'm about to do it pretty soon.. =p
In that case, I'll go with the Vintage Black. It kinda looks like my vintage black/satin black ATX. And i reaaally love this finish. 
+ I have an Epi LP with vintage gold.

[jizz]






[/jizz]


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Most Schecters (like the Hellraiser) are on the 'thicker' side (body and neck) and I found it to be a little awkward and soloing up in the high register. I'm sure it's something you could get used to after awhile but it didn't feel as natural to me in comparison to my EC-1000. 

If you don't want to sacrifice the thickness of the body you could go for a EC-1000 'T' (traditional thickness).


----------



## BabUShka

I dont mind a thinner bdy guitar. I actually feel like I need one, after owning a couple of Schecters and other LP-type guitars. 
I really love my ATX, and its very comfortable to play. Especially for riffing. Yet, when I play schredder axes it seems much more comfortable for soloing at the upper frets. 
Plus the 26.5" scale of the Hellraiser kinda makes it just a bit harder.


----------



## ryanoddi

Definitely a go! I mistakenly traded my EC-1000 for a POD HD500 + some cash on dudes end... I never use the POD since I decided to buy an Axe FX Ultra. Really wish I still had the EC. I have an EC 256 still that plays really well, especially for the $300 I paid for it. Doesn't have 24 frets, which kinda sucks, but I bought it just to beat up since it was already factory worn.


----------



## Garnoch

BabUShka said:


> Aahhh. Thanks for the opinions.. I'll see if I have the heart to sell my only 7, haha. Looks like I'm about to do it pretty soon.. =p
> In that case, I'll go with the Vintage Black. It kinda looks like my vintage black/satin black ATX. And i reaaally love this finish.
> + I have an Epi LP with vintage gold.
> 
> [jizz]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/jizz]



That's beautiful, man. I'm sure you'll be happy. Go for it!


----------



## Jason_Clement

Hnnng. I want one now ;-;


----------



## BabUShka

Jason_Clement said:


> Hnnng. I want one now ;-;



First the Schecter, now the EC? Get your own personal taste man, leave mine alone


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

+1 Get one! They Rock!

Contrary to many above, my EC-1000 has the EMG 81/60 combo, sounds sweet


----------



## BabUShka

Yeah, the 81/60 is my favorite EMG combo. Especially the 60, smooth, cutting and versatile pickup. But I think the EC would look pretty awesome with some plain non-coverd SD pickups, or perhaps zebra black/cream combo? yummy..


----------



## Djentliman

my very next guitar is going to be the ec-1000fm like this:





i wanted to get something different because i always see bands playing with the VB or the Red QM. Their nice but they are just to common for my tastes.


----------



## BabUShka

I'm not sure If i like the abalone bindings on the fretboard though. 

One question:
I want the Vintage Black version with EBONY fretboard.. WHat should I look for? There are so many different versions.. 

ESP LTD EC1000 Vintage Black w/ EMG P/U EC 1000 VB | eBay

This one looks like rosewoord, doesn't it? Help.. 
Or should I just buy the rosewood version? I like them both, but its just that I like the crispy sound that ebony fretboards adds to the sound.


----------



## Alex6534

I would LOVE a 7 string version


----------



## 7StringedBeast

I have a C-7 ATX and the other guitarist in my band plays an EC-1000. I can tell you the EC-1000 has less finishing flaws than my ATX, and the fretwork in his guitar came from factory way better than my ATX, which I had to refret 6 months after buying...I've posted a thread about it somewhere...


----------



## BabUShka

Nice, I'll make a search for your thread. Thanks you  
My ATX is flawless, not a single scratch on it and the frets seems to be in very good condition, but I've heard about ppl complaining about the fretwork of Schecters. 

But its good to hear that EC is a good quality guitar.. I've already started the search of a good condition, used one. Just need to know what models are with ebony, and which are with rosewood.


----------



## Cougs

The silver burst one is ebony and I think the matte black one is as well


----------



## jrstinkfish

My local shop has the vintage black & gold EC-1000 used for $499 with an SKB case. It's in good condition, only downer is that the gold on the hardware isn't as vibrant as the picture posted earlier (slightly faded throughout). Decent deal? I keep gravitating to it when I visit, makes my Ultra Swede feel like a toy (the Hagstrom would be traded in ...).


----------



## BabUShka

Ooh, thats a nice deal. Here in Norway I'd have to push out $1100 for a used EC1000. Thats why I buy all my guitars from US


----------



## Djentliman

Here's the one's with the ebony fretboards
gold burst
silver burst
vintage black with emg's
ec-1000 T/CTM white and black( T stands for full thickness body. no cutouts or curves. just like a real LP
i found an EC-1000QM in red cherry with hardshell case for $400 on Craigslist. will post pics if i get it!!!


----------



## budda

Does it have to be LTD or do you just want a singlecut?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I say get the EC-1000. They are absolutely astounding guitars.


----------



## wespaul

Big fan of my LTD EC-1000. I was lucky enough to buy it from a guy who took out the EMGs and put in Seymour Duncans (SH-11 and SH-2). I play a lot of jazz gigs, so the black and gold goes well with my black suit.


----------



## kessel

Hi BabUShka, I've also owned a Ltd EC-1000, concretely the Snow White with abalon bindings on it. I only sold it to buy an ESP Eclipse, also in SW. Both are great guitars, and in some ways I still miss the EC1000, even when I still have the ESP.

If I had the money and place enough for so many guitars I would buy it back and keep them both.

That guitar has a great neck, very comfortable, incredible sound, and it's quality is worth the price, even the price as a new guitar. If you find a second hand one in good condition you won't regret buying it.

Greetings from Germany.


----------



## madrigal77

This is the one you want:

ESP LTD EC-1000T/CTM Traditional Custom Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------

